# UFC Fighter Alistair Overeem Denies Steroids Responsible for Muscular Physique Transf



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2011)

*UFC Fighter Alistair Overeem Denies Steroids Responsible for Muscular Physique Transformation*
_By Millard Baker_ ~ source







UFC heavyweight contender Alistair Overeem has frequently faced accusations of anabolic steroid use as the explanation for his dramatic transformation from a 205 pound middleweight to a 260 pound heavyweight mixed martial artist.

Overeem has explained the muscular metamorphosis by telling Sports Illustrated that he has always been a behemoth heavyweight. He just avoided lifting weights and dieted severely so that he could suppress his body weight and compete at 205. When he stopped dieting and started eating he grew to his natural body weight of 260 pounds.

???I was already a heavyweight basically???but I was still fighting at 205 [pounds], which meant dieting, and I couldn???t do strength and conditioning training,??? according to Overeem.

Overeem became subject to the Ultimate Fight Championship steroid testing rules when he signed a contract with the UFC on September 6, 2011. He was scheduled to meet Brock Lesnar as the main event card of UFC 141 at the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas on December 30, 2011.

This month, rumors surfaced that the UFC main event may have been cancelled due to a failed steroid test by Overeem. As it turns out, Overeem didn???t actually fail the anti-doping test. He never took it.

Overeem was supposed to submit a urine sample on November 17, 2011. Instead, he left the United States for his home country of The Netherlands ??? presumably to care for his ailing, cancer-striken mother ??? after buying a plane ticket less than 48 hours earlier.

He tried to submit a blood test (via his personal physician in Amsterdam) on November 23, 2011. It was rejected. A urine sample was required, not a blood sample.

He tried to submit a urine sample (again via his personal physician) on December 7, 2011. It was rejected. The sample acquisition needed to be performed by independent anti-doping personnel.

Of course, the UFC isn???t the Olympics and they don???t need to follow the super-stringent doping rules set forth by the World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA).

The Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC) called Overeem for an ???investigation??? and determined there was no harm done. The NSAC seemed to blame Overeem???s assistant, Collin Lam, for the failure to comply with the required testing procedure. The NSAC hearing has been described as a farce by some observers.

Overeem simply needed to submit a urine sample as soon as possible at a NSAC-designated testing location in order to make things right. It didn???t matter that it was over three weeks late. The NSAC would go ahead and grant him a conditional license to fight Lesnar at UFC 141.

Overeem finally provided an acceptable sample on December 13, 2011 when he flew to London (from the Netherlands) specifically to satisfy the NSAC requirements. The results are pending.

???I???ll be tested four times in three weeks this month, so after this, there cannot be any more doubts,??? Overeem said the day following the steroid test. ???The thing is, I???ve fought in the States before and every time I got tested, I???ve never tested positive. So I don???t where all [the speculation about steroid use] is coming from. I???m too focused on my career, and I don???t really pay attention to these messages.???

The suspicions of steroid use by Overeem were already strong due to the appearance of his physique. The latest drug testing gaffe has only made matters worse when it comes to the public perception of Overeem as a steroid user.

Source:
Cofield, S. (December 12, 2011). Lesnar vs. Overeem still on! NSAC grills ???The Reem??? over tardy drug test, but grants a conditional license. Retrieved from http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/cagewriter/post/Lesnar-vs-Overeem-still-on-NSAC-grills-The-Re

Fowlkes, B. (December 14, 2011). Alistair Overeem???s uneasy road. Retrieved from Alistair Overeem takes hard road to fight Brock Lesnar at UFC 141 - Ben Fowlkes - SI.com


----------



## Bonesaw (Dec 16, 2011)

he went from sagat to zangief over night


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol.... Sure!


----------



## gamma (Dec 16, 2011)

Better late than never ...lol


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not surprised by this. All the top athletes do this, they conveniently "miss" a test when they know they're gonna fail it. theres usually no big punishment for missing a test.


----------



## stone14 (Dec 16, 2011)

aas use makes better fighter and fight


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm all for aas in MMA, heavyweights only though. Because unlike smaller weight divisions, it's mostly a slug fest and aas makes for much better hits haha


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 16, 2011)

they should all be on a gram of test and halo prefight should be mandatory


----------



## Crank (Dec 16, 2011)

they should open an olympics that allows any and all forms of performance enhancements. that would make the playing field even because everyone could do it... and see where our genetic potential can take us. how high we could jump, fast we could run, much we could lift, fast we could swim, ect ect. pushing the human bodies to a new level lol. that would be interesting and awesome!


----------



## newkid (Dec 16, 2011)

Prince said:


> Overeem has explained the muscular metamorphosis by telling Sports Illustrated that he has always been a behemoth heavyweight. He just avoided lifting weights and dieted severely so that he could suppress his body weight and compete at 205. When he stopped dieting and started eating he grew to his natural body weight of 260 pounds.


----------



## dhwest (Dec 16, 2011)

I have several mma fights, most at 185, then I turned 37, did two minimal cycles of test at 250 mg a week.  Now I have to cut to make 205.  It doenst take much if you work HARD and run a simple cycle.  To many athletes think cycling will do most the of work, I believe in a quote someone made that said, 60% training, 30% diet and 10% cycle. Very true.


----------



## Jrluz14 (Dec 16, 2011)

dhwest said:


> I believe in a quote someone made that said, 60% training, 30% diet and 10% cycle. Very true.


I've always heard 80% diet, 15% training, 5% gear.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 16, 2011)

Crank said:


> they should open an olympics that allows any and all forms of performance enhancements. that would make the playing field even because everyone could do it... and see where our genetic potential can take us. how high we could jump, fast we could run, much we could lift, fast we could swim, ect ect. pushing the human bodies to a new level lol. that would be interesting and awesome!



That would truly be interesting!  Imagine the possibilities...


----------



## grotto72 (Dec 16, 2011)

yeh right. 60lbs worth of dieting my ass


----------



## Bonesaw (Dec 17, 2011)

Crank said:


> they should open an olympics that allows any and all forms of performance enhancements. that would make the playing field even because everyone could do it... and see where our genetic potential can take us. how high we could jump, fast we could run, much we could lift, fast we could swim, ect ect. pushing the human bodies to a new level lol. that would be interesting and awesome!



SNL All Drug Olympics - YouTube





YouTube Video


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Dec 17, 2011)

Crank said:


> they should open an olympics that allows any and all forms of performance enhancements. that would make the playing field even because everyone could do it... and see where our genetic potential can take us. how high we could jump, fast we could run, much we could lift, fast we could swim, ect ect. pushing the human bodies to a new level lol. that would be interesting and awesome!


 
now that id like to see


----------



## Rodja (Dec 17, 2011)

You'll get two camps on this topic: Overeem lovers and Overeem bashers.  The lovers will scream that it is possible for an athlete to add 30 lbs of LBM without a cycle (he fought at 205, but cut far too much weight to get there), but the bashers will say he had to have used something.

Obviously, anyone with any AAS knowledge will see that he couldn't put on that kind of mass in such a short time (he last fought at 205 in '07 and, by '08, he was already huge) without some assistance.  I personally don't give a shit, but the Overeem hype is based largely on his physique as his recent winning streak is primarily against sub-par competition (Werdum aside).


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 17, 2011)

So he conveniently missed a "month" and also waited 3 weeks before trying to give his first blood test.  

What's the point of testing someone if they can wait a month then test.  That is retarded.  It's called random testing for a reason.


----------



## Drudkh (Dec 18, 2011)

It is possible that he doesn't use, but highly unlikely.  To me it looks like he has moon face alot, but maybe he just has big cheeks.  It is about to become a non-issue anyway because he is going to get owned in the UFC.  As was pointed out, he hasn't really fought top-level guys.  Hell he had a pretty tough time with Werdum just because Werdum learned how to throw a straight punch.


----------



## Bonesaw (Dec 18, 2011)

he should have stayed at 205


----------



## WendysBaconator (Dec 18, 2011)

Hes out of his mind.  Its the same main reason he stays in Asia & fights in Pride.  Hes coming to the UFC though so i wonder what his game plan is.


----------



## MTB81 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendysBaconator said:


> Hes out of his mind.  Its the same main reason he stays in Asia & fights in Pride.  Hes coming to the UFC though so i wonder what his game plan is.




He's already fought in the US under state athletic commissions with Strikeforce.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Dec 20, 2011)

would it be easy to pass a drug test if you use test prop or suspension?


----------



## mack777 (Dec 20, 2011)

these proffessional athletes are using designer steroids, the type that they dont even know exists im an alistair fan but lets not kid ourselves all athletes use steroids and u know what LET THEM especially fighters they need it most. Even baseball players use it n thats not a full contact sport so truth of the matter is athletes use it and we should let them period stop being hypocrites and saying some do and some dont, look at tim sylvia, josh barnett, stephan bonnar, antonio silva they all tested positive for steroids in fact josh barnett tested positive 3 times n they dont look like they use gear BUT THEY DO. look at overeem hes never failed a drug test but he uses gear, look at shane carwin he was on a list of people that bought steroids from doctors that went to jail for selling gear he 'supposedly'' bought only in 2005 cmon its just hypocrisy


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 20, 2011)

If he is clean, then I am juicing


----------



## PurePersian (Dec 20, 2011)

We all know the truth. Dude's body grew 55lb and his head got 5lb bigger hahaha so he was def juicing. Ya if I get called in for testing I conviently have a dieing grandmother on standby so i can fly out too... or cousin.. or brother.. what ever fits the occation.
on a side note nice gains lol. must used some goodshit.


----------



## banker23 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> he went from sagat to zangief over night


 








More like Dhalsim to Sagat...Zangief would be like if he was up to over 340 lbs. E.Honda if he gets close to 500...

LOVE the Street Fighter references!


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 21, 2011)

They want a urine test......You can't test steroids from your urine...


----------



## Bonesaw (Dec 21, 2011)

lol banker, sagat wasn't always that gigantic


----------



## BigBird (Dec 21, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> They want a urine test......You can't test steroids from your urine...


 
Blaze, actually you can test w/ urine analysis b/c the urine provides the Testosterone:Epitestosterone ratio.  If it's above a certain parameter they will know you're getting test from an outside source.  I think anything above a 6:1 ratio is considered unnatural.


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 21, 2011)

It's not rocket science... not taking anything away from the guy, as he's logging major hours in the gym; however, he's jacked.  Good for him!


----------



## Bonesaw (Dec 21, 2011)

they should test them a month before the fight, weigh ins, and post fight. what they do the rest of the time is theirs.  I'm all for juicing up to a weigh but not getting in the ring with it still in you.


----------



## Mark_j (Dec 21, 2011)

What sort of steroids could he use that would be out of his system in the time he delayed?


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2011)

Mark_j said:


> What sort of steroids could he use that would be out of his system in the time he delayed?


 

test suspension would be my guess, probably a good amount of orals, maybe tren ace though I'm not sure of that one


On the subject of test/epitest ratio, would you fail using any amount of exogenous test or would you have to be using more than a normal "human" amount? As in could you use a normal trt dose and still test fine or would the fact that you're not producing it show up on the test?


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 4, 2012)

Overeem fails pre-fight test for banned substances


----------

